

Is Richard Dawkins destroying his reputation? - cromulent
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jun/09/is-richard-dawkins-destroying-his-reputation

======
drallison
Is there not a moral imperative for us to help people who find it difficult to
transcend the bondage of their beliefs in the face of reality?

